# John Deere 4440 diff lock problem



## Florian0806 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey there.

I'm new here and I'm sorry if I put this thread into the wrong category.

I have a 4440 2wd with quad range transmission. 
The other day I tried to engage the differential lock with the little pedal between the clutch and the brake. 
It feels like the pedal is stuck. I have no chance to push it down. 

What would be wrong with it ? It worked fine about 3 weeks ago. 

I also have a problem with the hydraulic couplers on the tractor. 
The odd time one of the hoses just pops out. I would be running my haybine and all of a sudden the hose pops out. Then I push it back in, lock the coupler again and it will work for an hour or so. 
I tied a string to the lever underneath the coupler to hold it against the frame. It never popped the hose out again. But I don't think that's a good way of solving the problem. 

I can't wait to hear the opinions and ideas from the other member here. 

Thank you


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Florian. The coupler sounds as if it's just wore out and needs replacing. Have you checked the reurn spring on the diff lock pedal, if any visable?


----------



## Florian0806 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey tractor beam. 

No I haven't taken a closer look at the diff lock yet. But I am going to do that first thing in the morning. I just can't believe how "stuck" it is. 
The previous owner of the tractor had the diff lock fixed about 2 years ago. I bought the tractor about a year ago and I maybe used the differential lock a hand full of times. But I never had any trouble until lately. 
Thank you for the advise !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Florian0806 said:


> Hey tractor beam.
> 
> No I haven't taken a closer look at the diff lock yet. But I am going to do that first thing in the morning. I just can't believe how "stuck" it is.
> The previous owner of the tractor had the diff lock fixed about 2 years ago. I bought the tractor about a year ago and I maybe used the differential lock a hand full of times. But I never had any trouble until lately.
> Thank you for the advise !


I hope it helps, or someone else can better help you.


----------

